# TP-Link TD-W8970 v1.2 router not port forwarding



## nitin (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to set[]up a router (TP-Link TD-W8970 v1.2 300Mbps Wireless N Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router) with a FreeBSD 9.3 amd64 system that runs a web proxy for my LAN. The router works fine when connected via my Windows XP laptop. However, it fails to port forward when connected to the FreeBSD system. In fact, I am unable to `ping` the router from the FreeBSD system for some weird reason. Any ideas why this might be happening? Do I have to have any driver set[]up in FreeBSD to make it work?

My old router works perfectly fine with both my laptop as well as the FreeBSD system.

Thanks in advance,

Nitin


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm this seems very strange. Can you ping the router OK from the Windows laptop?
What is the output of the following commands on the FreeBSD box:

`cat /etc/rc.conf`
`ifconfig`
`netstat -rn`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2014)

Wireless connection? Is perhaps MAC filtering turned on on the router?


----------

